# Roadmaster Marman 1948



## auto1cycle2 (Nov 4, 2019)

1948 Marman Roadmaster restored . Rechromed tank.


----------



## 1motime (Nov 4, 2019)

Wow & Wow!


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 17, 2019)

The blue bike is killer Mark, that paint job is beautiful!

Mike


----------



## toyman (Nov 17, 2019)

Great bikes.Love both of them.Hated to turn lose that original.Killer


----------

